# Sea Bass  bottle?



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't find any info on Sea Bass Products or See Saw Sauces. Help, anyone?
 All the bottles I have, were excavated from construction sites in Boston, MA. Most of my bottles came from UNDER the layer of Molasses left over from the Molasses Tragedy of 1919 - (if that helps.)


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry about the pic getting cut off, better pic: 
 Bottle reads: NEW YORK USA   SEA BASS PRODUCTS  In the circle: SEE SAW SAUCES 
 I have more pics of top and bottom if necessary.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Lee,...Your bottle's one I've not seen before....Someone around here might know....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 4, 2010)

P.S. Went and googled the great Molasass tragedy,...I had never heard about it till now....pretty crazy event....



 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Molasses_Disaster


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

Crazy is that 80+ yrs later the dirt/molasses was still black, still not absorbed and *still smelled horrid.* (I can't handle the smell of molasses.)


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2010)

That incident ranks high on my list of the most bizarre accidents in human history.. I mean jeez!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, and when I started out digging, I never would have believed how smells that old could linger, but we've experienced it on a smaller scale with old meds and perfumes...I suppose the good news is, that you have a place to dig, and the bad news is that you can't stand the smell of Molasses....[]


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Bizarre and completely preventable. I have the whole story if anyone's interested. I mentioned it in my original post because it helps with dating. I've a bunch of old bottles from the North End of Boston and a couple from an old farm site out in Westford, Mass.  Just recently I've discovered web sites to help date them, find the bottle makers and info on the manufacturer's. Total Newb--->me. But I want to learn.
 I'm trying to find as much as I can on my own before I waste anyone's time posting redundant questions about common bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Don't worry about posting commons, it keeps us in shape! I am presently pondering the bottle you posted here, the See Saw Sauces.. which in many respects looks like a 1920's - 30's design. I hate to bug ya, but hows about them top and bottom pics?


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Oh! NO bother at all. I was afraid to get scolded for putting up too many or too big pics 
 I have lotta pis of all my bottles and NewbMe can ID, date and place are the Listerine and Bromo Caffeine's 
 See Saw Bottom 4U 683


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Top is machined (?), line goes thru top of lip. There is a line around the neck, just below the top lip. Side seams are on the corners of the bottle. Cannot see in photos, but entire bottle has vertical fine lines? stretch marks? running all over (top to bottom) and inside the glass of the neck.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Well, it's a machine-made bottle.. does the glass have a straw-colored tint to it? I think it was selenium used to bleach the aqua out and make it clear.. I am most curious now, if the bottle was found underneath the molasses..??


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

No, if anything, it has a slight greenish tint. But it's definitely clear glass.
 It came out of the same load of dirt as this one which (I think) is a blob top.(?)
 Embossed with JAMES WELSH   145 WEST 35TH STREET   NEW YORK
 and on the other side:   GINGER ALE

 Possibility : as an excavator digs, upper layers do fall off the sides of the bucket into the lower layers. My truck got to the site the day after they broke thru the stinky stuff. Maybe I just got lucky.

 If anyone cares - we hauled that 800 tons of 'historical' (dirty) dirt to the Chicopee, MA Landfill.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Well now, that load is a mix.. this one is probably 50 -75 years older! Molasses..!!


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Rly? I have one of the round/ballast bottom : Cochrane & Cantrell  Dublin  Belfast but I see those described in a lot of places, so no mystery there.
 The dating still baffles me. Where is this one in the time line compared to the other two?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

Smack dab in the middle, I'd say.. around 1890.. show us more!!! []


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*

NOTHIN WORSE THAN THE SMELL OF MOLE ASSES!![8D][][]


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Mole asses Tidal Wave*

Mole Ass Tidal Wave. Vy FuNnY  =p Glad I wasn't around for it.
 I have a bunch of bottles, strangely enough, I like the common ones and the plain ones.
 Here is another  it has the original cork still stuck in it! how cool is that?
 Embossed : Chas H Fletcher's    - on other side: CASTORIA


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Mole asses Tidal Wave*

The rest of the cork is still in the neck. One of my Listerine bottles still has the original cork plugging it, too!
 CASTORIA bottle


----------



## 4x4chvy (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Mole asses Tidal Wave*

Buildings in NY still have the ad painted on the side


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: Molasses Tidal Wave*



> MOLE ASSES


 
 thats the only part my cat doesnt eat...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello Lee,

 Welcome to A-BN, formerly a molasses tidal wave free zone. See Saw Sauce was a salad dressing. Seebass Products, Inc. registered the label with the Patent Office October 17, 1922.

 "25,181.--_Title:_ "See Saw Sauces." (For Salad Dressing.)  SEEBASS Products, Inc., New York, N.Y. Filed September 6, 1922"

 They Filed a Trade-Mark Application December 5, 1922.

 There's one for sale @ a certain electronic auction.


----------

